
China's chipmakers could use RISC-V to reduce impact of US sanctions - jonbaer
https://technode.com/2019/07/24/chinas-chipmakers-risc-v-sanctions/
======
ksaj
> the competitors are beginning to sweat, even if it is just a little.

That's a big statement to make without backing it up. I haven't heard the
competition ever mention RISC-V, let alone show any sweat at all over it.
You'd expect at least a mention in their SEC filings if there was even the
tiniest amount of sweat to wipe away. For now it is a completely silent non-
issue.

Maybe the author is trying too hard to be a cheer leader. RISC-5 has potential
to be big. But making stuff up about it doesn't lend well to the author's
credibility.

